# Vista Complete PC Backup error 0x80780048



## Steve Mavronis (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm running Vista Ultimate 32bit and I'm trying to do another Complete PC
Backup to an external 500gb USB drive and I'm getting error (0x80780048) due
to not enough free space left on the backup drive. The screen before says,
if there is not enough free space it will start deleting prior backups
starting with the oldest. This does not seem to be the case as advertised! I
do scheduled regular data backups once a week and every month or so I also
do a manual Complete PC Backup. Is my only resort to reformat my external
500gb backup drive and start over with a fresh complete pc backup until the
drive fills up again? I thought this was a cool feature with Vista Ultimate
(which made me buy it over the Premium edition) but it does not
automatically delete the oldest backups to make room?


----------



## PC eye (Mar 12, 2008)

Home Premium also has the complete backup and no it will simply add to the existing backups not remove those on it's own. A complete backup copies everything in sight on your drive for the most part chewing up drive space on whatever drive or partition the backup will go to.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Mar 12, 2008)

I know thats the problem. But the screen before the error clearly says: _*"If there is not enough space on the disk, one or more of the older backups will be discarded, starting with the oldest."*_ Its just not doing what it says will happen. I could probably reformat the external hard drive and then it would work. But this is just bugging me because it should delete the oldest backup and run fine!


----------



## PC eye (Mar 12, 2008)

Apparently it's not where you need to look over the oldest and manually remove that until resolved if you need to see an immediate backup at this time. I saw your thread at  http://www.vistax64.com/vista-file-...te-pc-backup-0x80780048-not-enough-space.html

And at  http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/31794174/vista-complete-pc-backup.aspx

Apparently someone else in the same predictament on the Vista forum found one solution when advised to use Acronis True Image and abandon the Vista tool. The product page is seen at  http://eu.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/

That was moved to the resolved topics section there apparently. Personally I backup as I go along rather then trying to backup an entire drive all at once. It not only saves on time but when downloading anything new like an update I will have it on the usb drive here as well as on the Vista or XP drive for ready access.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah their resolved topics solution was to use Acronis. We use Acronis imaging at work so I know all about it. I just want Vista Ultimate's Compete PC Backup to work as advertised. I guess it will just be easier to reformat (ntfs) my external backup drive and start over fresh with a new complete backup. I hope this is fixed with the first Vista service pack. I've search everywhere and all people say is manually delete the older backups to make space. This is bogus as its only a workaround, not a fix. Even at Microsoft's knowledge base and support newsgroups no one has a solution. The error code isn't even listed at Microsoft!


----------



## PC eye (Mar 12, 2008)

When first trying the backup feature here on the 32bit edition of Home Premium I simply shook my head and have since made manual backups. I simply created a list of folders for various file types and save anything to those on the main drive and external simultaneously in case of reformatting or while waiting to create data  dvds.

The beta for SP1 is out while the wait continues for the final version of that. I don't get along too well with betas however. The beta version of IE 8 seems a bit more buggy then seen for IE 7 when that was first seen.

The best thing to do rather then simply wiping the previous backups would be to look over what has changed between each to see what files should be manually backed up for safe keeping. It can be a little tedious at times but saves on hassles like a bug in the new version of Windows being realized.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Mar 12, 2008)

I also run the Vista File Backup too for just my data files, scheduled once a week. That is working fine. The Vista Complete PC Backup image is only for an emergency restore so everything is put back at once, applications and data, with all my custom configuration settings intact.

I know I could go with a 3rd party solution to do the same thing like Acronis. I'm just hoping Microsoft fixes the Complete PC Backup filled drive issue or take the blurb out saying it will delete the oldest backups to make room! It's easy to reformat the external backup drive as a workaround and start over but that's not the same as to work as advertised.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 13, 2008)

Tell me about it! For custom installing Windows here for dual and multibooting lately I was hoping to see one good full backup until seeing all the clutter that goes long with all of the files and folders compressed into an archive. 

I elected to manually go through the various folders for what was needed and simply unplugged one drive when creating the custom installation on the replacement drive and later copy+paste... copy+paste... copy+...

The basics are to simply go with what does work and ignore the advertised hype! Being the new kid on the street Vista still needs some bugs worked out like all previous versions saw. When you get stuck their tech support gets a call for a charge there.


----------



## keokani (Apr 28, 2008)

*The backup failed ... (0x80780048)*

Today, I ran into this same problem on my 64-bit version of Vista. It still appears that nobody has yet stepped in with the final solution. Across the internet, Steve Mavronis is the lead investigator of this issue. However, I have yet to see a follow up by him or anyone else with a final solution.

It looks like my backup and restore center deleted the oldest backup, but the backup center still thinks it is there, because it still displays the oldest backup. Perhaps this is part of the problem.

Can anyone help?


----------

